# Viaduct patterns and molds for 1:32 garden railroad.



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

It has taken a long time, but I finally finished the viaduct molds and I thought that I would share some pictures. There are more details on Gscale forum. rbrown7713. The molds are made of urethane and backed up with plywood and steel. They will be poured with concrete and will be used on most of the mainline, about 120 feet. I made two molds, one straight and one curved, a 20 ft. radius, they are about 30 inches long. Here are some pictures. Bob.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, makes my back hurt thinking about it though!


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

*Not to worry*

Hi Jerry, your website is great. I don't have to worry about the weight of the concrete viaducts because I am going to pour them in place and then with the help of a medical hoist, all that I have to do is lift straight up, take the forms off, and then set it down on the pylons. I am having to do a little restructuring of the lift, like move two of the arms out and then it will be fine. I am designing the wheels of the mixer to hover right over the molds, for easy pouring. All in all, I think it will be fun. Bob.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Bob that is a very good idea, I am a concrete man myself, not to this detail, but you really have very nice piece or craftsmanship.
Dennis


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the compliment. I can't wait to see my E-8 units and pullmans running along the viaducts. I plan to have about 180 feet of track most of it viaduct. Bob.


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

*Hoist for viaduct sections.*

I thought that I would post a picture of the lift that I plan to use for moving and placing the 190 lb. viaduct section. Bob.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see some finished castings. Will you also be making a vibrating table?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I tried to do what you are doing only with a tunnel. It was 4 ft long and about 14 inches wide. the tunnel bore was about 12 inches tall. It turned out like I expected only it weighed. 480 LBS. I used a engine hoist from Harbor Freight to move it around and get it in place. I then piled rocks around it you can't see it. I really like your bridge. I am so glad to see guys doing what you are doing. Not everyone has the VISION to do things like that. 

I am thinking of a bridge something like that only I think I will lay it out on a 4x8 sheet of plywood.

Keep us posted on your progress

JJ


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

*Vibrating table.*

Yes Burl, I made a vibrating table for the columns, but I don't think it will work for the large top. For the top, I think I will use one that I can insert from the top, like on the end of a hose. Bob.


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

*Final stage before pouring.*

I guess that I lied. Here is the final stage of the mold. I thought that I would add some steel rebar for the transporting of the mold since I will be moving it before the full cure, so here is what it looks like. I have molded a space at each end for the rebar to protrude, so that when they are joined, they will be rigidly attached together with small pieces of rebar and concrete. Bob.


----------

